# Fat loss Macros w/ Weight training and cardio



## jagbender (Sep 14, 2010)

A couple of ??  I am 49  246 pounds fat ass.  I have weight lifted and dieted before.  I started a healthy diet and cardio in April  and lost 44 pounds.  I am doing about 45 minutes 4-5 days of week of cycling @ 14 MPH average. I just started doing two full body workouts a week.  
The First week I lifted I gained 6 pounds. Assuming Inflamation? 
Right now I am 246 pound  and had done a Full body workout yesterday. 

I do have some food sensitivities and do not eat dairy,  eggs, wheat or oats. most cruciferous veggies are out too. 

I have been putting in my foods on fitday and my macros seem wack 
46% F   
28% P
26% carbs   
The only fat I ate yesterday was an avacado and a T of olive oil. 
Protiens Chicken , chicken and protien shakes  I cannot use Whey protien and don't know about Soy protien and Estrogens and low T. 
So My protien shake source is Now brand Tru-Food Vegan Whole food meal supplement.  This stuff tastes terrible and the proteins are from Brown Rice, Hemp, flax seed meal, and yellow pea.  

My calorie count was WAYYYYY  low @1735 yesterday. 
I am trying to eat more today trying for around 2800 cals   I think my maintenance is about 3200?    

I am thinking for fat loss my Macros should be 
30% F 
50% P
20% carbs? 

Also looking for ideas for lean protien.  no eggs or whey/ cassien protien puts a damper on things.  

What about soy protien?  input? 

I am seeing a Dr for low test and high estrdiol levels now.  

your input is welcome 

Jag


----------



## Built (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey there bud

Could I trouble you to edit that post and put in the grams instead of the percentages?

Also, what calories and macros did you run on average while you dropped the weight - and how long did it take you to drop it?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2010)

Fat 92.9 g
carbs 119.g
protien 123g
total cals 1735



yesterday 
118g F 
carbs 181g
protien 141g 
2383 cals 
Not sure what macros and cals I had dropping the first 44 pounds. 

I was just eating very clean foods and the start was a 28 day cleanse diet.

I dropped 18 pounds in 28 days on the cleanse diet 
I started dieting April 1 2010 to date 44 pounds. 
so 44 pounds in 5.5 months 

I have been stuck at 44 pounds for about 3 weeks now. 

I have added 2 Full body workouts a week and cut my cardio to 4 days 40 minutes lower intensity cycling


----------



## Built (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, 44 lbs down, prolonged dieting and a lot of cardio - you might need a bit of a diet break. When was the last time you had one? If you haven't, you might consider bringing up your calories, slowly, for a few weeks or a month while you get stronger in the gym and discover maintenance. 

Also, you're following up on your hormones, right? I can't remember if you're on thyroid or not.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Well, 44 lbs down, prolonged dieting and a lot of cardio - you might need a bit of a diet break. When was the last time you had one? If you haven't, you might consider bringing up your calories, slowly, for a few weeks or a month while you get stronger in the gym and discover maintenance.
> 
> Also, you're following up on your hormones, right? I can't remember if you're on thyroid or not.


 

Thyroid OK now.  Dr visit Friday to get refferal to Endo for HRT possibilities per out Conversation low T 

I went to MI and did not diet really for a week and had ended up gaining 13 pounds in 10 days.  Some of that was water gain as I lost 6 pounds two day after arrival at home.  Traveling in a car makes me retain water i guess.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 15, 2010)

You have hit a plateau. However, you are a bigger guy and I understand your trying to loose weight but your calories are very low. I believe you are loosing muscle with this also. I suggest keeping you protien higher than you have. Try for 1.25-1.75 gm for bw. This will keep much muscle you currently have. 

I like to hear that you decreased your cardio to LIT. Keep the durations long and constant like you have. The only suggestion I have regarding cardio is to get off the bike and walk on an incline treadmill or stepmill.

Are you taking any supplements? If you are not, some product to look into are Ancient Strength, Need2Slin, or Adderlin. I nhave several clients who use these product and they have great succes with them. If you end up getting one of these, please PM and I can help you out with the dosage protocols.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> the way i read it u lost 44lbs. why not just stay with wat is working. plus to much estrogen is not good, it makes u hold water and also, i would take a ai to lower your estrogen. then do cardio, and keep up wat u been doing, 44 lb weight loss is great. stick with wat your doing youll keep losing. if its not broken why fix it. but iam as stupid as they fuckin come. but in parting dont overthink everything.


 
Been Stuck at this  244 289   weight for about 3 weeks now.  

weight loss / hormone Dr I have been seeing says to add weights to increase low T and to lower Estradiol levels.  I asked about HRT and he isn't convinced yet.  

My T levels have been going down since I started weight loss 
2-23-2010 First Blood work was total T only   375 ng/dL  scale 250-1100ng/dL

Started serious weight management program 4-6-2010

7-22-2010 Second Blood work Total T 276 ngdL  scale 250-1100

8-16-2010 third blood work 
total T 270 250-1100 ng/dL
T free % 2.11  150-2.20
free T 57.0   35.-155. pg.ml
estradiol 51  range 13-54 pg/mL

Just did another blood work yesterday for Total and free  T and Estradiol.  the lab takes about 14 days for results 

FWIW

Jag


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> You have hit a plateau. However, you are a bigger guy and I understand your trying to loose weight but your calories are very low. I believe you are loosing muscle with this also. I suggest keeping you protien higher than you have. Try for 1.25-1.75 gm for bw. This will keep much muscle you currently have.
> 
> I like to hear that you decreased your cardio to LIT. Keep the durations long and constant like you have. The only suggestion I have regarding cardio is to get off the bike and walk on an incline treadmill or stepmill.
> 
> Are you taking any supplements? If you are not, some product to look into are Ancient Strength, Need2Slin, or Adderlin. I nhave several clients who use these product and they have great succes with them. If you end up getting one of these, please PM and I can help you out with the dosage protocols.


 The Dr I have been using uses XYmogen (read Expensive) he has had me on a whole bunch of stuff.  I ended up gettng really Irratable and wired.  I stopped taking everything 3 weeks ago and and calming down again.  Cannot take much stim.   I had dieted and lifted for 2 years straight went from 305 to 219.  ended up taking too much stacks ETC and got thyroid issues and adrenal fatigue.  Quit lifting all together for several years and worked construction for a couple of years  maintained weight OK but slowly climbed.  then construction went to hell and been sittin  behind a desk for 2 years and went up to 288.  

decided to do something about it again.  The cardio was the only thing I could do with out feeling whipped.   I have been fgeeling better lately and started to do 2 Full body workouts a week.  Dead lifts squats clean and jerk  with 145#  bench press cable rows  bent rows military press ETC.  
Kickes my butt.  but of course with the calories too low that will happen.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 15, 2010)

jagbender said:


> The Dr I have been using uses XYmogen (read Expensive) he has had me on a whole bunch of stuff. I ended up gettng really Irratable and wired. I stopped taking everything 3 weeks ago and and calming down again. Cannot take much stim. I had dieted and lifted for 2 years straight went from 305 to 219. ended up taking too much stacks ETC and got thyroid issues and adrenal fatigue. Quit lifting all together for several years and worked construction for a couple of years maintained weight OK but slowly climbed. then construction went to hell and been sittin behind a desk for 2 years and went up to 288.
> 
> decided to do something about it again. The cardio was the only thing I could do with out feeling whipped. I have been fgeeling better lately and started to do 2 Full body workouts a week. Dead lifts squats clean and jerk with 145# bench press cable rows bent rows military press ETC.
> Kickes my butt. but of course with the calories too low that will happen.


 Good choice on see the doctor. But the Need2Slin is not a stim. The product shuttles the carbs where you need them and not being stored as fat. Whether you???re trying to build muscle, burn fat, or both, you need to take advantage of every calorie you eat. You want your carbohydrates to supply energy, your proteins to build muscle, and fat to just go away. And that???s exactly what happens when you take Need2Slin. Insulin is one of the body???s most potent hormones, playing a role in everything from the anabolic process of building muscle, to the thermogenic process of burning fat. When insulin is released into the bloodstream, it acts to shuttle carbohydrates, proteins, and, unfortunately, fats, into various cells. If the proteins and carbohydrates find their way into a muscle, then the result is anabolic, i.e. muscle is gained. But if those nutrients move away from the muscle and into fat, then it???s stored ??? as body fat! The key here is to make sure that your muscles are insulin sensitive. Insulin sensitivity plays a role in determining your muscle-to-fat ratio; the more insulin sensitive you are, the more muscle you gain while staying lean.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Good choice on see the doctor. But the Need2Slin is not a stim. The product shuttles the carbs where you need them and not being stored as fat. Whether you???re trying to build muscle, burn fat, or both, you need to take advantage of every calorie you eat. You want your carbohydrates to supply energy, your proteins to build muscle, and fat to just go away. And that???s exactly what happens when you take Need2Slin. Insulin is one of the body???s most potent hormones, playing a role in everything from the anabolic process of building muscle, to the thermogenic process of burning fat. When insulin is released into the bloodstream, it acts to shuttle carbohydrates, proteins, and, unfortunately, fats, into various cells. If the proteins and carbohydrates find their way into a muscle, then the result is anabolic, i.e. muscle is gained. But if those nutrients move away from the muscle and into fat, then it???s stored ??? as body fat! The key here is to make sure that your muscles are insulin sensitive. Insulin sensitivity plays a role in determining your muscle-to-fat ratio; the more insulin sensitive you are, the more muscle you gain while staying lean.


 
Thanks for the info   I'll look into it


----------



## BlondieBombshell (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely check out need2slin, it is helping with my dieting and weight loss but also with lowering my cholesterol.


----------

